# Can no longer stand up from a fall without help



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Last Saturday, when the handyman came to look at my garage door, he asked me to go outside and see if I could lift it while it was disengaged from the motor. I tried and couldn't budge it. I knelt down and tried to get my fingers under the edge of the door. I still couldn't lift it. I started to stand up and suddenly found myself laying on my side in front of the garage. Then  I heard him say "Wait a minute, it wasn't disengaged." He raised the door and saw me trying to stand up. I was like a turtle on my back. He helped me back up, but it was scary. 

I never had trouble getting up from a trip or tumble before. Later when I was inside, I laid down on the floor and tried to get up and I couldn't without grabbing onto the edge of the bed and pulling really hard. Still it was a tough job. I hadn't realized how weak I'd become.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> Last Saturday, when the handyman came to look at my garage door, he asked me to go outside and see if I could lift it while it was disengaged from the motor. I tried and couldn't budge it. I knelt down and tried to get my fingers under the edge of the door. I still couldn't lift it. I started to stand up and suddenly found myself laying on my side in front of the garage. Then  I heard him say "Wait a minute, it wasn't disengaged." He raised the door and saw me trying to stand up. I was like a turtle on my back. He helped me back up, but it was scary. I never had trouble getting up from a trip or tumble before. Later when I was inside, I laid down on the floor and tried to get up and I couldn't without grabbing onto the edge of the bed and pulling really hard. Still it was a tough job. I hadn't realized how weak I'd become.


It will be worse in 10 years when you're my age.  Sad but true.  This past summer I wanted to change the AC filter up in the ceiling, so took my sturdy kitchen chair to use as a stool as I always do.   I could not, after several tries, step on it and gave up.   This flood of emotions came over me; shame, surprise, sadness, desperation when I realized how old and weak I have become.   Best thing to do is weight lifting to slow down the weakness, I need to start doing it.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Just like this:


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm sure most everyone knows this, but for the hell of it= 

When you've fallen and haven't broken any bones, the best thing to do is lay on one side, put your hand on the floor in front of you and lift up yourself that way.  Don't know if I'm describing it the right way.  Looking to Google for help. 

 This video is a little long, almost 10 minutes, but the first example she gives is what I'm talking about.  The other examples depend on what objects are available to you after the fall.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Yeah, but she's young and THIN.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 26, 2019)

Falls are one of the biggest causes for disabling injuries among Seniors....as weakness and lack of muscle tone sets in.  It is Very important to regularly engage in some form of exercise to maintain muscle strength....weights, sit-ups, etc., especially if a person lives alone.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

There's the main problem. I'm 100 pounds overweight and 95% of my waking hours are spent in bed reading or watching TV or sitting at the computer. The only real activity I have is delivering meals one or two days a week and they only takes a little over an hour.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> Yeah, but she's young and THIN.


That's one of the many reasons I'm on a diet and trying to lose weight, less weight to have to move around when you're trying to get up.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

My PCP asked me if I get any exercise. I told her "I lift 220 pounds every time I get out of bed." 
When I was a kid, I used to practice getting up without using my hands or arms, but that was over 60 years and 170 pounds ago.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 26, 2019)

A few years ago, I was out shopping .. wearing running shoes, as it had started sleeting. Just before
entering the store, I could feel my feet going out from under me, so I reached across in front of a
big man, to grab the hand rail. Down I went, onto my knees. I couldn't for the life of me, stand up.
The man tried to help me by giving me his hand - still couldn't get up. Then, he pulled me up from
behind, grabbing me under my arms. I was dead weight, and though only 5 ft. tall, even he had a
hard time pulling me up. Thank goodness he was exiting at that moment. I apologized for reaching
in front of him, but knew I was slipping and about to fall.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Nov 26, 2019)

I had been walking for exercise since 2015.  I had been using 2 canes after talking with a physical therapist.  She had agreed that 2 canes (my wife's suggestion) are more stable than anything I could use.  It's called a 2-point gate.  Moving the canes as you walk gives you the added benefit of aerobic movement of the your arms.  In 2017 (72) I slipped in the shower, damn soapy floor.  

Fell as expected, called for help from my wife, who is small 5'2" sopping wet maybe 125, me 6'2" 185 lbs was in a very embarrassing position.  We had installed hand supports about chest height, I reached up grabbed the nearest and lifted myself off the floor.  The wife just stood there wide-eyed & couldn't believe I had recovered so easily.  Don't tell me it doesn't work.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 26, 2019)

> Count the Rainbows in Your Life.....Not the Storms


.....I’m trying to put this quote at the bottom of my page, could someone please tell me how!


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Pinky said:


> I could feel my feet going out from under me, so I reached across in front of a
> big man, to grab the hand rail.



Good thing you didn't grab something else on that man. LOL


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 26, 2019)

Has anyone tried Yoga, it’s really good for strength n balance. You can do it at home if you don’t want to go to a gym.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

You need to be pretty limber for that.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> You need to be pretty limber for that.



I thought the same thing about yoga.  I have never been limber, not even as a kid.  I have never been able to bend over and touch my toes.  They offered a class at work, over the lunch break, and I thought "what the heck, I'm going to try it once".  The first couple of classes I thought "what the heck am I doing here?"  but then, I started to change.  I started really liking it and my body sure started liking it.  It is not easy, but you really reap a lot of rewards.  Stretching, strength, mobility.  You will get more limber as you do it.  You have to be kind to yourself and be patient with your results.  I can almost now touch my toes.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

I think of yoga as mainly a stretching exercise, and that's good, too, since when you get older you tend to get stiff.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Stiff... I feel like I am petrified.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2019)

*Deb, first, glad someone was there to help you up.  
Up until a few years ago, I was able to get up on my own, so long as I had something to prop myself on (a chair, piece of furniture). Now, not at all without being helped, and even then a process.  With my bad knees, I can no longer put any weight on them to get into a kneeling position. And my shoulders are bad to for pulling myself up.
It IS rather frightening.  I was thinking of getting myself a set of knee pads, like gardeners wear.  No help, though, if I fall.
I will still have to look into some of the suggestions some others have given here.*


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

I can't depend on neighbors if I am in distress. In February 2008, I slipped on ice under snow at the end of my driveway that's nearest the street and broke my leg. It hurt quite a bit and I laid there a few minutes in a snowbank. Three cars went by and nobody stopped to asked if I was okay or needed any help. No one from any nearby houses came over, even if they saw me. I had to crawl 150 feet back to the house on my hands and knees through 4 inches of snow. Nobody wants to "get involved".


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> .....I’m trying to put this quote at the bottom of my page, could someone please tell me how!


click on Quote, then Reply


----------



## Catlady (Nov 26, 2019)

Funny, when I was in my late 20's and early 30's I used to do exercises, never knew that they were Yoga.  Such as cat stretch, bridge pose, cobra pose.  I used to lift up my legs and butt and stood resting on my shoulders.  I've always wanted to do and was excited about exercise, but was never dedicated enough to keep it up long term.  ☹

https://www.yogajournal.com/poses/poses-by-level/beginners-poses


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2019)

*@debodun  how scary that fall on ice must have been for you!  It is sad people do not want to be involved or lend a hand.  *


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 26, 2019)

It won’t let me make any comments 





> Count the Rainbows....Not the Storms


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> click on Quote, then Reply



 Thanks, debodun it’s just not working for me. All I wanted to do was put a quote at the bottom of my post .....grrrr


----------



## Leann (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh, debodun, I am so sorry to hear of your experience. Last week my sister slipped (literally) from the arm of a chair she had been sort of sitting ne and wound up on the floor unable to get back to a standing or sitting position. Her husband was outside raking leaves, unaware that anything had happened. When he came in and saw her on the floor, he panicked which only made the situation worse. He recently had a hip replacement and wasn't physically able to offer much assistance. Ultimately, they figured a way to get her on her feet. She has been shaken up ever since. This had never happened before and now she's scared to death that it could happen again. She's trying to improve her strength and flexibility but her knees are so riddled with arthritis that she feels nothing is really going to help. 

I live alone and have to admit that I think about these things too. I have to start doing something now to prevent finding myself in the same situation.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 26, 2019)

I have a few suggestions that might be helpful.

First, it is best to avoid falls as much as possible. Sturdy handrails at strategic points are good. We have one in the shower, one in the toilet and two outside the house where there are a couple of steps. 

Exercises to strengthen the thigh muscles are worthwhile. They can be done lying down and in  a sitting position. Also valuable are exercises designed to improve balance. The internet is a source of exercises for any age group but I suggest beginning with chair exercises for the thighs.

If you do have a fall and you can get into a sitting position then you can buttock shuffle to the nearest object that you can use to pull yourself upright. If you can manage it, this is best done by turning yourself from a sitting position to being on your hands and knees. 

If all of this sounds too hard, I suggest one of those emergency alarm devices to summon help.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> You need to be pretty limber for that.



You don't have to be limber to try it, or to start out at it.  Many places have yoga for seniors that isn't extreme, and part of it is sitting and you never have to get on the floor.  Check into it.  The YMCA here, and several other places have it.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> There's the main problem. I'm 100 pounds overweight and 95% of my waking hours are spent in bed reading or watching TV or sitting at the computer. The only real activity I have is delivering meals one or two days a week and they only takes a little over an hour.



My sister is a bit heavier than you are, and she didn't exactly fall, but sort of slid and sat down on the floor at my house.  I couldn't get her up -- she outweighs me by about 140 pounds --- and none of my neighbors were around.  We finally ended up having to call the fire department to get her back on her feet.  She wasn't injured, she just could not get up.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 26, 2019)

debodun said:


> There's the main problem. I'm 100 pounds overweight


Yup

When I was my heaviest, 265 lbs, I found myself crawling across the yard to find a tree or small child so I could claw myself to vertical

Now, at 215, life, lifting myself, is doable

Reminds me, squat thrusts need to be added to my regimen


----------



## Repondering (Nov 26, 2019)

All this is distressing for me to read.  I'm 66 and live alone but I'm still in pretty good shape.  I can shovel snow (slow and easy, without back strain and also being aware of my hear rate), I can chain saw trees into firewood and I can get up if I fall down, I'm not overweight and weather permitting can pleasurably walk 2 miles in 1/2 an hour.  But my time is coming and there's no one to look after me.  Of course I'll stay in shape but there's no stopping time.
I suppose I should arrange for a life alert device to summon help.....before I really need it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 27, 2019)

So the question is what's the plan?

Lose weight, exercise, move to an elder-friendly location, an alert pendant, cell phone?

I found that I had similar issues a few years ago, losing weight and practicing getting up off the floor worked for me.

Good luck!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 27, 2019)

debodun said:


> There's the main problem. I'm 100 pounds overweight and 95% of my waking hours are spent in bed reading or watching TV or sitting at the computer. The only real activity I have is delivering meals one or two days a week and they only takes a little over an hour.



Excessive weight, and lack of exercise is a sure recipe for problems as a person ages....especially if they live alone.  If you are unable/unwilling to alter your habits/lifestyle, the Best thing you can do is subscribe to a service such as LifeLock.  With your present situation, you may well find yourself, at some point, is a severely disabled condition with little or no way to call for help.


----------



## rgp (Nov 27, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, these videos can help, give us ideas, but.......did ya ever notice how young the 'actors' portraying the victims are ? At those ages, we can do just about anything, help or not. Do a test run sometime, when a friend or a relative is there, see how easy [or not] getting up using even those methods really are.

I feel blessed to have my younger neighbors, next door. Both are about  40? Both are first responders. 

Earlier this year I fell, taking out my garbage can for collection. Eric, the male half came over, helped me up. We talked, he said , just leave the can for us to take care of. We'll take it out, and bring it back in. 

Quite a kindness in my opinion.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 27, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Thanks, debodun it’s just not working for me. All I wanted to do was put a quote at the bottom of my post .....grrrr


Not sure, but I think you need to click on your name upper right corner, then click on Signature, and add your quote.  Hope it works.


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh, I guess I misunderstood. You have to click on your name in the upper right, then on Preferences, then on Signature. Type what you want, then click on Save.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Nov 27, 2019)

debodun said:


> There's the main problem. I'm 100 pounds overweight and 95% of my waking hours are spent in bed reading or watching TV or sitting at the computer. The only real activity I have is delivering meals one or two days a week and they only takes a little over an hour.



This is what we started with to work ourselves to a physical level  to be able to also add lifting weights to our" get back our health" routine...

* Sit and Be Fit* is the best (there are less quality knock-offs) that has been around for over thirty years has medical professional research behind it and is taught by Mary Ann Wilson a registered nurse whose nursing specialty was Geriatrics and Rehabilitation Therapy. She has slow gentle moves, helps with balance, blood and  lymph circulation, strength, flexibility, brain, eyes, building core strength, functional fitness (how to do everyday stuff kind of moves) and more. Our PBS shows seasons 13 thru 18. We exercise with her every weekday morning.

The 30 minute program is played on most Public Broadcasting Stations (free), YouTube Videos (free), Online Streaming (small monthly fee) and several seasons are sold on VHS and DVD (we bought season 11 and 12) at www.sitandbefit.org . Her website has help to find the YouTube, PBS stations etc. You might be able to check out some of her DVD's at your local library. Ours has them.


----------



## Suzy623 (Nov 29, 2019)

debodun said:


> When I was a kid, I used to practice getting up without using my hands or arms, but that was over 60 years


I used to could do cartwheels. That would be suicide now! I'd break every bone in my body. Don't have a weight problem but it's still almost impossible getting up when I've been scrubbing the bathroom floors. My knees just won't take the weight. I bought a thick, very firm, foam pad and use that now. At least if I can't get up I'm comfortable!


----------



## oldal (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm 82; I haven't tried getting up off the floor for a long time. I have a fear of falling and always carry my iPhone when I walk around the house just in case. I live with my Granddaughter and her family, but they are gone a lot, and I'm here alone. It would be embarrassing to have to call someone to help me up, but that would be better than lying there all day.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm 75 and although the legs are 30 years younger, my upper extremities are damn near worthless.  Left one has torn labrum, torn rotator cuff, and torn biceps tendon.  Right one has bone-on-bone contact in elbow and wrist.  Four decades of lifting weights probably contributed to this situation.  I can't get up from the floor using legs alone and there's very little help from the upper extremities.  I guess it'll only get worse.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2019)

debodun said:


> I can't depend on neighbors if I am in distress. In February 2008, I slipped on ice under snow at the end of my driveway that's nearest the street and broke my leg. It hurt quite a bit and I laid there a few minutes in a snowbank. Three cars went by and nobody stopped to asked if I was okay or needed any help. No one from any nearby houses came over, even if they saw me. I had to crawl 150 feet back to the house on my hands and knees through 4 inches of snow. Nobody wants to "get involved".



Deb, it's so hard to imagine that cars would drive right past after noticing someone who'd fallen and obviously needed assistance.  How very distressing that must have been.  

After reading this thread I tried lying on the floor and had no problem getting back up, but I'm only 67 (did I say "only" - eek!), have no weight, knee or hip problems.  Osteoarthritis appears to be limited to my fingers thus far, and I'm hoping it doesn't migrate to other areas.

Nevertheless, my balance and upper body strength have noticeably diminished from earlier years and I'm pretty clear that it's not going to improve by leaps and bounds.  Knowing some emergency strategies may come in handy. Thank you @Catlady, the video you posted has many good suggestions.

@Homeschoolie, I'll check out Sit and Be Fit.  Thanks for the suggestion.  

Stay safe, my friends.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 30, 2019)

I am very humbled by these responses.  Right now neither Ron nor I have the kinds of issues you are talking about here.  We both routinely roll around or play on the floor with the grandkids, kneel or squat to reach things etc.   Don't get me wrong, it's harder now than it used to be to get up again, and a chair or counter close by is helpful, but to this point I've not had the thought "I'd better not kneel down or squat because I won't be able to get up again."  

A physical trainer I spoke with a while back, when I talked about it being more difficult to get upright than it used to be, told me that in a lot of cases it isn't bad knees or joints or arthritis that's the culprit, it's the major muscles in our legs, upper thighs, gluts that have atrophied and lost strength over time, due to the decreased muscle mass that happens inevitably with age.  She told me the best thing I can do for myself, the best insurance, is to exercise those large muscles a bit every day.  Walking helps, squats are even better, working the legs at the gym is better still.

I haven't completely taken her advice, though I did re-focus my attention somewhat on my legs instead of being primarily focused on my upper body.

Reading this thread and these responses have caused me to re-evaluate even more, and hopefully a change in my exercise routine now will prevent or at least forestall some of the problems discussed here.  I hate that you're dealing with this, but am thankful that you're willing to share your travails in order that I can take some preventative measures now, while I'm still able.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I am very humbled by these responses.  Right now neither Ron nor I have the kinds of issues you are talking about here.  We both routinely roll around or play on the floor with the grandkids, kneel or squat to reach things etc.   Don't get me wrong, it's harder now than it used to be to get up again, and a chair or counter close by is helpful, but to this point I've not had the thought "I'd better not kneel down or squat because I won't be able to get up again."
> 
> A physical trainer I spoke with a while back, when I talked about it being more difficult to get upright than it used to be, told me that in a lot of cases it isn't bad knees or joints or arthritis that's the culprit, it's the major muscles in our legs, upper thighs, gluts that have atrophied and lost strength over time, due to the decreased muscle mass that happens inevitably with age.  She told me the best thing I can do for myself, the best insurance, is to exercise those large muscles a bit every day.  Walking helps, squats are even better, working the legs at the gym is better still.
> 
> ...


Beautifully said.  And ditto.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

I like doing squats and lunges, they're excellent for lower body strength and hit all the muscles there.  But, what I like and what I know is good for me does not necessarily get done.  I am physically lazy by nature, one of my many faults.  Sigh!


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

I think my center of gravity had shifted. If I lay on the floor, I can sit up, even get into a kneeling position, but trying to stand, I fall forward again. I wonder why?


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I like doing squats and lunges, they're excellent for lower body strength and hit all the muscles there.  But, what I like and what I know is good for me does not necessarily get done.  I am physically lazy by nature, one of my many faults.  Sigh!


Well, I did 10 reps of squats today, let's see how long I keep it up this time.  That time this summer when I was too weak to step on the chair and change the AC filter in the ceiling shocked me.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 30, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> So the question is what's the plan?
> 
> Lose weight, exercise, move to an elder-friendly location, an alert pendant, cell phone?
> 
> ...



Best post per 'likes' but no OP response to the excellent question.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Which question?


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 30, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Best post per 'likes' but no OP response to the excellent question.


Well, my weight is good, I walk n do yoga for exercise, I refuse to move to an elderly complex n I carry my cell phone in my back pocket of my jeans....I’m all set for now. Who’s up next?


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> So the question is what's the plan?
> *Lose weight, exercise, move to an elder-friendly location, an alert pendant, cell phone?*





AnnieA said:


> Best post per 'likes' but no OP response to the excellent question.



My turn.  I'm trying to lose my extra 10lbs, hope to keep up my squats exercises, want to age in place at home, will get burner phone and carry with me instead of paying for alert pendant.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 30, 2019)

I fell out of my wheelchair reaching for something on the floor. Bought me some reachers  to pick things up now. Have one in every room.  After my massive stroke I am unable to exercise as before. Spascisity  set in (sic) and left side is partially paralyzed.  I used to be a runner and attended exercise classes 3 times a week. Stroke changed all that. PT has given me exercises I try to do daily.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Big snow storm starting Sunday morning into Monday evening. Not looking forward to shoveling that! If you suggest I get someone to do it, I know just about as much of that as you do. The guy next door has a riding snowblower and sometimes he does the public sidewalk on our block and sometimes he doesn't which is worse than knowing he isn't going to do it. Sometimes I wait and wait, then go ahead. An hour later I hear him doing it after I shovel that highway piled snow. If I wait too long, there will be a fine.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2019)

debodun said:


> Big snow storm starting Sunday morning into Monday evening. Not looking forward to shoveling that! If you suggest I get someone to do it, I know just about as much of that as you do. The guy next door has a riding snowblower and sometimes he does the public sidewalk on our block and sometimes he doesn't which is worse than knowing he isn't going to do it. Sometimes I wait and wait, then go ahead. An hour later I hear him doing it after I shovel that highway piled snow. If I wait too long, there will be a fine.


Why not ask the guy next door if you could hire him to clear your sidewalk.

Another thought is https://nextdoor.com/.  I'm a member in my area and people advertise to find kids to shovel and plow operators for driveways.  I saw an ad today from a fella looking for customers where he charges a flat $350.00 for the season to plow a basic driveway each time it snows.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 30, 2019)

Sounds like a good suggestion from Aunt Bea!!!  Would be worth the money Deb.


----------



## rgp (Nov 30, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Why not ask the guy next door if you could hire him to clear your sidewalk.
> 
> Another thought is https://nextdoor.com/.  I'm a member in my area and people advertise to find kids to shovel and plow operators for driveways.  I saw an ad today from a fella looking for customers where he charges a flat $350.00 for the season to plow a basic driveway each time it snows.




 Trouble is, what if it does not snow all season....or snows just once ? That's a pretty expensive "snow removal insurance plain"


----------



## terry123 (Nov 30, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I fell out of my wheelchair reaching for something on the floor. Bought me some reachers  to pick things up now. Have one in every room.  After my massive stroke I am unable to exercise as before. Spascisity  set in (sic) and left side is partially paralyzed.  I used to be a runner and attended exercise classes 3 times a week. Stroke changed all that. PT has given me exercises I try to do daily.


Its okay catlady.  I just urge anyone with horrible migraine headaches to get checked. I found out I had a brain aneurysm that ruptured. Neuro doctor said it had been causing the migraines. Was blessed to have good insurance, I was 50 when it happened. Had no idea I had the aneurysm.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2019)

rgp said:


> Trouble is, what if it does not snow all season....or snows just once ? That's a pretty expensive "snow removal insurance plain"


Sometimes you win sometimes you lose. 

Some of the snow-plow operators will take a per plow deal but they usually take care of the annual accounts first and if they need to plow a couple of times a day during a major storm they will charge per plow, not per day.

Anyway, it was just a suggestion I got nothing else.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

rgp said:


> Trouble is, *what if it does not snow all season....or snows just once* ? That's a pretty expensive "snow removal insurance plain"


I agree.  She's better off asking the neighbor if he's willing to do hers for a fee and ask how much.  Or hire someone to do it if/when it snows.  If she's unable to bury a cat in her backyard (from another thread) how would she be able to shovel a driveway.  How HAS she had shoveled snow all these years in NY?


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes you win sometimes you lose.  Some of the snow-plow operators will take a per plow deal but they usually take care of the annual accounts first and if they need to plow a couple of times a day during a major storm they will charge per plow, not per day.  Anyway, it was just a suggestion I got nothing else.


I'm glad I don't live in snow country anymore.  I used to shovel my own driveway in CT, but I was still young when I left, only 35.  Here it snows once every five years or so and it lasts only a few hours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I'm glad I don't live in snow country anymore.  I used to shovel my own driveway in CT, but I was still young when I left, only 35.  Here it snows once every five years or so and it lasts only a few hours.


Where I live we average 124" of snow each year.

I don't mind it because the snow removal and indoor parking are included in the rent, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

@Aunt Bea -  LOL, 124" is a LOTTA snow!  I couldn't remember when it snowed here in Tucson last and went to my photos.  It's always exciting when it snows here (I don't have to shovel) so I always take pics.   The last time was 2/22/2019, so we'll see if it takes another five years for the next one.  Here's some pics of our last "great snowstorm".  Of course, in the town on top of our mountain, Summerhaven, it snows in feet.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 30, 2019)

debodun said:


> Big snow storm starting Sunday morning into Monday evening. Not looking forward to shoveling that! If you suggest I get someone to do it, I know just about as much of that as you do. The guy next door has a riding snowblower and sometimes he does the public sidewalk on our block and sometimes he doesn't which is worse than knowing he isn't going to do it. Sometimes I wait and wait, then go ahead. An hour later I hear him doing it after I shovel that highway piled snow. If I wait too long, there will be a fine.



Deb, no offense meant, but I hope that with all of your issues you are not going to attempt to shovel that snow yourself.  Here, we have public service announcements telling people of the dangers of being out of shape and trying to shovel snow -- heart attacks being one of the main dangers.  You'd be a lot wiser to pay someone to do it for you.  Maybe call the city or whoever levies the fines and ask them if they know of resources for people for whom it is impossible to shovel.  Surely you are not the only person in that boat in your area.

Or go ask the guy with the riding snowblower if you can pay him to do your property.  Clearing snow isn't worth risking your life over.


----------



## rgp (Dec 1, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes you win sometimes you lose.
> 
> Some of the snow-plow operators will take a per plow deal but they usually take care of the annual accounts first and if they need to plow a couple of times a day during a major storm they will charge per plow, not per day.
> 
> Anyway, it was just a suggestion I got nothing else.




Well, yeah I see your point. I suppose if a 'contract' is the only way?...


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2019)

I can't dig through tree roots. Snow shoveling doesn't require that. Sometimes if it's a dry, fluffy snow, it isn't so bad - what bothers me is where the street plows throw it into a big pile of frozen hard chunks.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2019)

Sorry that happened to you Deb.  I hope you'll heal well.  Falling is scary, I know. I fell twice within the last three or four years.  I was walking to fast and fell on the sidewalk. I fractured my pinky. Good thing it was cold weather and I was layered. My knees hurt nonetheless and I had about 5 blocks to walk home. Couldn't wait to get there.  There were lots of cars going by but  I didn't expect anyone to stop on that busy street with the entrance to Rte 80. The second time was about 3 blocks from home. I fell right on my face and nobody was around. Blessedly all I got was a bruised cheek and swollen lip.  I'm so thankful that no teeth were knocked out and didn't get a broken nose or anything.  I'm very careful now because I may not be so lucky if I fall again.


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

I went out last evening at 5 pm and shoveled, thinking I coudl keep ahead of it. WRONG! Came in and fell asleep. Awoke at 5:30 am to find it's knee deep (which on me is around 17-18 inches). Neighbor came over and did one narrow path in the driveway and in front of the garage with his snow blower. Profuse thank yous offered on my part - that helped a lot. Front is still a mess. I shoveled from front porch to the public sidewalk which is now encrusted with 3 feet of packed wet snow. Neighbor didn't try to do it even with his blower. Enough for today considering when I got up I had a sudden dizzy spell. I grabbed the bedroom door to keep from falling and of course knocked the door agains the inside of my left foot and scraped a piece of skin of the big toe. Getting so I'm afraid of getting out of bed.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 2, 2019)

debodun said:


> I went out last evening at 5 pm and shoveled, thinking I coudl keep ahead of it. WRONG! Came in and fell asleep. Awoke at 5:30 am to find it's knee deep (which on me is around 17-18 inches). Neighbor came over and did one narrow path in the driveway and in front of the garage with his snow blower. Profuse thank yous offered on my part - that helped a lot. Front is still a mess. I shoveled from front porch to the public sidewalk which is now encrusted with 3 feet of packed wet snow. Neighbor didn't try to do it even with his blower. Enough for today considering when I got up I had a sudden dizzy spell. I grabbed the bedroom door to keep from falling and of course knocked the door agains the inside of my left foot and scraped a piece of skin of the big toe. Getting so I'm afraid of getting out of bed.


You had the opportunity to do it, did you ask your kind neighbor if he would do the snow removal for a fee when needed?


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

These values won't mean much to anyone living outside this area. Graphic posted on local news site of the amount s from selected towns in the county (my town is not listed, but will give an idea of what's going on locally here).


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Catlady said:


> You had the opportunity to do it, did you ask your kind neighbor if he would do the snow removal for a fee when needed?


If he isn't even doing hos own sidewalk, I'm sure he wouldn't do mine, even for money.


----------



## rgp (Dec 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> If he isn't even doing hos own sidewalk, I'm sure he wouldn't do mine, even for money.




 Your being ridiculous !! Go ask the man.........Or quit bitchin' about it.

 Are you looking for solution suggestions, or just sympathy ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

This is moot now. I wnt out and shoveled thsi morning. Took about 70 minutes to shovel 50 feet of public sidewalk encrusted with about 4 feet of hard chunks.


----------



## rgp (Dec 3, 2019)

debodun said:


> This is moot now. I wnt out and shoveled thsi morning. Took about 70 minutes to shovel 50 feet of public sidewalk encrusted with about 4 feet of hard chunks.




  Well, ya really shouldn't be doing that , but it's your business.

  Don't know how old you are, or your medical situation but, we reach a point in life where we just "shouldn't" do many of the things we did in our youth. If you insist on doing such things, be careful.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 7, 2019)

Don't give up on yourself. First of all, get a Medical Alert from a doctor. When you fall, you can just hit the button and it will alert an emergency crew. You can get a bracelet or pendant version. Secondly, see an orthopedist, massage therapist, chiropractor, physical therapist, or whatever floats your boat. Get an exercise plan that suits your age and your abilities. Don't throw in the towel yet!!!


----------



## bldenis (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm sorry that this happened to you. The good news is that this is something that can absolutely get better, and the best remedy is to continue to practice getting off the floor daily. If you would feel more comfortable you can do this with another person nearby for safety. But what we practice at, we get stronger at. Research even shows having the confidence to know you can get off the floor makes you less likely to have a future fall. The more strategies you have to get off the floor, the better off you'll be!


----------

